# Lemon Tetra Swimming Funny



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if I could have a little bit of help?
I brought 4 Lemon Tetras yesterday, and one of them has started swimming at a 45-90 degree angle all of the time... The others are fine and all the other fish (8 Neon Tetras, Opaline Gourami, 3 Mollies, 3 Platies, 3 Guppys, BN Pleco, Red Tailed Shark)..
The water has been tested today, and is good.. : victory:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Anything lemon-related acts funny on pancake day.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

No im being serious!!


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not a fish guy  sorry


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats ok..
Heres a video... Sorry for the holby city in the back ground!!! The one tahts close to the camera is one of the normal one! And the one at the back is the one swimming funny!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry the pic is just a non starter!

Do you mean on an angle sideways or on an angle head downwards???


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

You click on it and it takes you to a video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ah hah! 

Have you tested your water, because that is going to be your first port of call. He's having to work hard to maintain his position in the water as he's having swimbladder trouble.

This may be related to water quality (which is why we really need to know your Ammonia, NitrIte, NitrAte and pH readings) or it might be a bacterial infection, or one causing the other!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I did test them this afternoon.. The ammonia was a tiny bit high but it is due for its weekly 30-40% water change.. It was acting a little weird when i brought it to.. Im not sure if i brought it with a problem as they have only been here for 24 hours!!!!!!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ammonia should be 0. 

Could easily be a result of ammonia poisoning, a fully cycled and balanced tank should have zero ammonia and nitrIte, otherwise adding fish is a recipe for disaster. 

I think it's unlikely the fish had a problem before arrival, the stress of being moved in addition to the physiological shock of different water parameters and the presence of ammonia (toxic in any amount) could very easily cause this in 24hrs.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Saedcantas summed it up exactly!

My money would be on the ammonia causing the problem.

If there is any ammonia, then I'd do 25% *daily* water changes until it goes back to zero.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

is the fish also staying high in the water column? Amonia has to be your first suspect methinks


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

agreed, that ammonia should be 0, how long has this tank been set up? in a cycled tank readings should be 0 for ammonia and nitrite, even before a water change. you should have a reading for nitrates in a cycled tank. i too would be doing daily water changes until those readings are correct, ammonia can cause harm in any amount over 0.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

It has been set up for 3-4 months....
And the fish goes everywhere not just in the water column... Swims with the others..
And i am doing daily water changes..


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree, looks like a swim bladder issue, most likely caused by Ammonia, or the fish has taken a knock.

I have seen that in big cichlids but not something as small as a lemon.

Regular changes should clear it down assuming that the filter is cycled enough.

Ammo lock can help although TBH i would say the water changes is the best route as I am not a fan of chemicals.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

i would doubt it is ammonia related but more a physical problem.Ammonia doesn`t cause swimbladder problems.

Depending on the pH of his water there may be no free ammonia anyway only ammonium which is relatively harmless.

Ammonia testkits are notoriously unreliable and difficult to read as there are so many variables that affect the results i`d tend to just stick with nitrite tests in freshwater which is far more an issue in tanks running at a neutralish pH.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Graylord said:


> i would doubt it is ammonia related but more a physical problem.Ammonia doesn`t cause swimbladder problems.
> 
> Depending on the pH of his water there may be no free ammonia anyway only ammonium which is relatively harmless.
> 
> Ammonia testkits are notoriously unreliable and difficult to read as there are so many variables that affect the results i`d tend to just stick with nitrite tests in freshwater which is far more an issue in tanks running at a neutralish pH.


Thats why I thought it may have taken a knock.

I used to use octozin ... this was years ago and dont even know if they still make it.


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Surely by the fact its only 1 tetra that's affected, it's probably took a knock while being netted?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

gurnster75 said:


> Surely by the fact its only 1 tetra that's affected, it's probably took a knock while being netted?


what i was going to say... it's new... might have been dinged a bit getting netted... the first thing that came to mind since the others were new and unaffected...

he may get himself right in a few days..

do a partial water change... a few gallons...


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

If youre waters been tested and its good then ammonia wont be the problem, Why are you doing 30/40% water changes if youre water is "okay" 10 to 15% tops every week should be fine as long as you havent overstocked too early? How many litres is your aquarium and what kind of filtration are you running? If said water quality is good then technically the fish should be able to fight off most things, so I'd say it could and probably is a secondary infection taking grip of a weakened animal. Do you know what test kits were used to test youre water?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

caribe said:


> Thats why I thought it may have taken a knock.
> 
> I used to use octozin ... this was years ago and dont even know if they still make it.


I think your knock theory is a sound one ,either that or it was bagged up like that in error.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

It seems to be swimming fine today..
It doesnt swim with the other three it is always on its own..
Now it has some sort of cotton wool bateria on the front of its mouth! uRRRHHHHGG
Thanks for all the help :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> If youre waters been tested and its good then ammonia wont be the problem, Why are you doing 30/40% water changes if youre water is "okay" 10 to 15% tops every week should be fine as long as you havent overstocked too early? How many litres is your aquarium and what kind of filtration are you running? If said water quality is good then technically the fish should be able to fight off most things, so I'd say it could and probably is a secondary infection taking grip of a weakened animal. Do you know what test kits were used to test youre water?


I was told my my lfs to do that yesterday, today, and tommorow..
I usually do 25%-30%
And my local fish shop tested it qith the liquid tests :2thumb:


----------

